# Is it possible...?



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I was wondering if it is possible to teach a 'tiel how to talk/whistle when you have other birds that don't talk? I've seen video's on YouTube with people that have birds that talk but am unsure if they slowly built up their flock from one as they learned how to talk. I am asking this question because I have heard that if you have multiple birds you can't teach them to talk or it is much harder and I might want to teach my baby how to talk. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Cockatiels are not the best talkers, males will talk some though. My male says Who is a pretty bird, whatcha doing, things like that. I also have four budgies and a female tiel, who doesn't talk. So, yes, it is possible - to answer your question.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, I knew they weren't the best talkers, I was more so hoping to teach him/her a tune to whistle.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

It's possible I have 3 boys who talk, I got them one after the other,when I had birds that didn't talk. it just takes time and they only learn words they like. Cookie says "Whatcha doin?" "Thank you" "pretty bird" "Ow" and "ew"


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Shayla Fortune said:


> Ok, I knew they weren't the best talkers, I was more so hoping to teach him/her a tune to whistle.


They can be pretty good at whistling! My male learned to whistle some tunes at six or seven months old. Sometimes, I will start whistling the tune he knows and then stop in the middle, and he will continue where I stopped. He can't whistle the entire tune, but even so, it's pretty good.
Females are more quiet and it's rare for them to whistle like that.
Do you know for sure you are getting a boy?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have 4 birds. only one talks. he doesnt whistle well though. hes horrible at picking up tunes. but he is an amazing talker. he learned because he liked talking better. depends on the bird


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y3juZIWs9E


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If your baby ends up being a girl, you may not even get a whistler. Girl tiels are less likely to whistle (although some do) and talk.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know the gender yet; he/she is still a naked little baby with a bit of fuzz. The breeder is hand raising him/her and their sibling, which is another lutino and is going to give me the most cuddly, people oriented of the two in exchange for my Ringneck Dove pair. If he/she doesn't learn to talk or whistle that's ok too, I am just looking for a companion.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What are the parents mutations? Lutino is sex-linked so if the mother isn't a lutino, both babies are girls.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, I asked the breeder and have yet to get a reply. I'll let you guys know as soon as I find out.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

She said that the mother is a pearled lutino and the father is a regular lutino. I asked her if she's ever had an issue with baldness and haven't got a reply yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, ok well that wont help on gender as both parents are lutinos lol.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

She said that she's never had a problem with baldness. She said that since they aren't both regular lutinos there isn't the issue with possible baldness... is this true?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its not...it doesn't matter if they're regular lutinos or not, a lot of lutinos have baldness. Breeders are trying to breed out the bald spot (i.e. breeding a split male to a visual hen verses breeding two visuals together) but its a slow process. Pearl can also cause thinning of the crest so don't be surprised if you get a bald spot. Its not a health issue, just not glamorous.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> No its not...it doesn't matter if they're regular lutinos or not, a lot of lutinos have baldness. Breeders are trying to breed out the bald spot (i.e. breeding a split male to a visual hen verses breeding two visuals together) but its a slow process. Pearl can also cause thinning of the crest so don't be surprised if you get a bald spot. Its not a health issue, just not glamorous.


I asked about it, and she sent me pictures of their previous babies and all seems normal. Maybe it's just luck, but I'm hoping my baby won't be bald! Of course I'd still love him/her, but having a full set of feathers is nice.  Will you be able to tell if they are bald right of the back, or does it happen after the baby molt?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

once they start feathering out you will see if they will have a bald spot or not.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> once they start feathering out you will see if they will have a bald spot or not.


Ok, good to know.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could be big or it could be small. fingers crossed its small or none for all the babies


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Shayla, don't worry so much I am sure your baby will be perfect! My Candy is a lutino, and she has a little bald spot, but she is gorgeous to me


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sure he of she will be my perfect little baby, but I can't help but fret! :blush:


----------

